# Do You Like Being an Electrician?



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm at the point where I am bored of it. I used to get excited for new projects and such, but now it is just continual "meh". I suppose it was bound to happen at some point, but what the heck else do I do? It's not like I hate the trade, and the other jobs I've had were normally worse, but I just don't feel any joy out of doing the work anymore. I've been in the trade for 10 years this year, which is nothing compared to a lot of you guys, so hopefully ya'll can give me some tips. It's also why I don't post here as much as I used to. I just don't care as much about new products and the like.

How do you guys make the job more enjoyable? Change companies? Change locations?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Take the next step.


You are probably bored because after 10 years you are still roping houses like a first year [removed]. If you don't want to take your father's business over then maybe move to a foreman/supervisory role for a larger crew. Or a maintenance position, the type where you actually need to be smart, not just changing bulbs. There's a lot of different options.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If you are doing mostly resi move to commercial or vise versa. Or get into industrial controls. 
It sounds like you need a challenge.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I struggle badly with getting bored with things, here is my process. It is not a brilliant system but it's worked pretty well. It doesn't take much to keep me in the game but I do need some stuff to be interesting. 

* research new things, where practical experiment with them at home or in the shop
* decide if there's money to be made 
* work on them for existing customers, often at a loss but that's OK, I consider this R&D 
* re-evaluate whether there's money to be made 
* hopefully sell to other existing customers and / or new customers if it's all working out 
* re-evaluate if there's money to be made


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

In the mid 80's I got feeling the way you do now. For me, I had a taste of industrial motors and controls with my dad in the 70's and I liked it. We did a bunch of it working for the Burroughs (?) Corporation in North Jersey. 

Troubleshooting motors and controls was challenging, rewarding and most of the time not boring. 

Here's a good book on Industrial Motor Control if your interested. https://www.amazon.com/Industrial-Motor-Control-Stephen-Herman/dp/1133691803


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Everyone is gonna get bored from time to time, but for me service at least keeps it interesting. The work is pretty much the same after a while, but meeting all kinds of people is interesting to me.

Start taking some classes on Kahn Academy and stimulate your brain, maybe you'll find you simply like the aspect of learning.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

The honeymoon is over. Put some ****** in your career!
They've presented some good suggestions above. Change it up.

This system does not allow the name of a Pfizer Rx? That word should say V i a g r a . (I feel like I'm in 3rd grade having to do that to that word).


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's censored out due to spammers, Mike.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Running my own business that is largely service oriented keeps me plenty busy, but that's not for everyone. 

Prior to going out on my own full time I was hopelessly bored with the work and to combat that I learned other trades. 

Some were just as a curiosity, I learned enough to hold a fluent conversation with a true pro, but never picked up the experience to be really as productive as a pro. 

Others, like plumbing, I studied and practiced on my own, then went to work for other companies doing it and now offer those services to my customers. 



I find boredom is often related to stagnation. Never stop learning. Take a class on something that inspires you, maybe even unrelated to the trade. Maybe it will allow you to supplement what is lacking in your daily job, thus making the daily grind a little less of a grind.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I've only been doing this for 31 years, so I don't know if I qualify as "oldtimer". If you're bored, look at other niches in the field. Everything I am is wrapped up in electrical. I pretty much do this 24/7/365. I even take my hand tools on vacation so I can fix family electrical problems. I have a hard time relating. Maybe it's because I work on everything except medical/hospital wiring. One day I will be roughing a house, the next troubleshooting a waste water treatment plant, or wiring a gas station, or designing a solar system. There's so much to do and learn.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I learned very early on that wiring houses and adding receptacles wasn't going to keep my interest. 

Wiring up boiler rooms and control systems held my interests. As that progressed I liked service those systems because you got out on the road and met new people and saw new places constantly. 

You need to figure out what aspect of th etrade interests you most and go for it.

Along the way I did change locations (by virtue of divorces) lived and worked in a few different locations and even went overseas on a couple family jobs.

If I had to be enclosed in an office I wouldn't have lasted long.

A new company, new location, new niche are all things to consider.

When I had a second job in an unrelated field I worked through my day with new energy just to get out to the second job faster.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

At 47 years in just lately Mondays sometimes seem like they come to fast and to often. But I am still challenged. We trouble shoot control systems and do electrical testing, battery systems, grounding......

Just to today I had a problem I needed to look at as the electrician could not figure out the problem, so he called me.

Keeps it fresh and interesting to me.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

50 years next April. I guess I'm easily entertained. Oh well.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

daveEM said:


> 50 years next April. I guess I'm easily entertained. Oh well.


Jeeze, you're older than the coal in your choo choo train!


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

39 years in the trade,started with residential commercial construction,then on to industrial oil refineries.Thought I knew some stuff till I tried industrial maintenance and controls in the mining industry another learning phase.So what they are saying makes sense"MAKE A CHANGE" Lots of different phases(no pun intended)in the electrical field no need to ever be bored every day is a learning experience.You will always be able to choose if, your well versed in all phases of the trade.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Separating the customer from their life savings is a thrill and a half to me. Whoop Whoop !


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been doing electrical for the better part of 8 weeks now, and every now and then I need to switch it up with different kinds of tasks.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> I've been doing electrical for the better part of 8 weeks now, and every now and then I need to switch it up with different kinds of tasks.


How are those knee pads I sent you working out.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Jeeze, you're older than the coal in your choo choo train!


Not only that I get to have an urologist.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

brian john said:


> How are those knee pads I sent you working out.


They hurt my back.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

daveEM said:


> Not only that I get to have an urologist.


That guy 99 cents is an expert. He'll be glad to get right in there to take a look. He's in your province, a little hamlet called Perky Nipples. Look him up.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

RePhase277 said:


> That guy 99 cents is an expert. He'll be glad to get right in there to take a look. He's in your province, a little hamlet called Perky Nipples. Look him up.


 Yeah, just what I need... another male wanting to touch my parts. Crap that's girlfriend work.

Getting old and stuff is failing.


----------



## budherb (Jun 23, 2017)

I never get tired of my job, being in maintenance has me doing different thing all the time. Now I have a couple of apprentices to mold to watch the expressions as the "light" comes on.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I like electrical work but I dislike the industry in general. The trade is filled with some real morons as well as just about every other construction trade.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Early on in my career, I got stuck changing tubes and ballast in a new high rise, there were issues with the ballast and spent 6-8 weeks doing nothing but replacing tubes and ballast, about a year later I was on a switch and plug crew, day after day for 6-8 weeks switching and plugging. At that point, I was ready to quit or find something else to do. Luckily I got pulled to do check out on the apartments that were being turned over for rent. I learned a lot that winter troubleshooting miswired 3-ways, snaking new home runs that had been missed during the original rough-in, clearing shorts in the wiring. I found I really enjoyed that work and knew I had found something I was good at.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Change will likely do you good. No need to stay stuck in a rut. Find something different.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Change will likely do you good. No need to stay stuck in a rut. Find something different.


Doing residential is a good way to start in the trade, but after 2 years it is good to move on and if you are fortunate enough you can skip around ever year or two until you find something you truly enjoy.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I feel like I've gone full circle. I did production new residential as an apprentice 17 years ago and have not done any since. I've done just about everything since then including mostly old work residential, commercial service and small projects, and industrial. I'm ready to go back to roping houses again.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

I worked backwards. I learned industrial distribution and controls and am now doing new construction and not liking it much. I guess the benefit is that I already know circuits and sizing so as long as I know what devices go where I can get it done. The hours are good as I'm able to work what I want while I get my EE degree. You need a change of pace, and if you can run conduit it shouldn't be too hard to find an industrial gig and start dealing with some really complicated systems.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The mind is a terrible thing to waste. If you aren't at least somewhat satisfied in what you do for a living, it makes it tough on you and your family. Be at least somewhat at peace with work... This doesn't have to be what you do for the rest of your life. I've tried different careers and working for someone else. What works for us may not be what's right for you.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

While i hate digging, because digging sucks, i really enjoy all aspects of the trade.
Granted, i only been at this a few months, but i have done years of service/maintenance work. Pretty much everything but bringing power too the equipment.
I love it when you flick a switch and the lights fire up or something kicks on👍
Ok... Digging at all that bad
Mainly residential and some commercial.
The biggest benefit i think for me, is im not usually doing the same thing every week.
Lots of great advice already, you need to figure out what makes you happy and go after it.








Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I feel like I've gone full circle. I did production new residential as an apprentice 17 years ago and have not done any since. I've done just about everything since then including mostly old work residential, commercial service and small projects, and industrial. I'm ready to go back to roping houses again.


Masochist!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> I'm at the point where I am bored of it. I used to get excited for new projects and such, but now it is just continual "meh". I suppose it was bound to happen at some point, but what the heck else do I do? It's not like I hate the trade, and the other jobs I've had were normally worse, but I just don't feel any joy out of doing the work anymore. I've been in the trade for 10 years this year, which is nothing compared to a lot of you guys, so hopefully ya'll can give me some tips. It's also why I don't post here as much as I used to. I just don't care as much about new products and the like.
> 
> How do you guys make the job more enjoyable? Change companies? Change locations?


Maybe it's time to change professions?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow..this is a really good thread. I'm gonna chime in.

As I've mentioned before , I started my own gig in November of 2001.
I have done some other jobs in my life previous to electrician and by far
the switch to learn the electrical trade and then get licensed was a good
choice.

I can say up until about a year ago , I was fine. Looked forward to racking 
up job contracts and then knocking them down , but then just like Going
Commando , I suddenly realized I had been losing motivation ...I was 
beginning to find my work boring.

I most definitely was @ the point where I was set to go off on the next
f-ing builders game so I made a move away from residential contractors.

I actually put an ad in that said..." Running your own job? Electrician 
seeking contract work for property owners who are General Contracting 
either small commercial jobs or residential dwellings / additions..."
"Residential General Contractors need not call".

Yes , I am still very short fused with this issue. As a matter of fact , there 
are (2) things in life that set me off quick...builders games and Hax when
he pokes at me.:laughing:

so , I would say I'm bored , a bit nauseated , but mostly with the owner's
side of the business , not really the trade itself.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Maybe it's time to change professions?


If I was a young guy, quality control positions at houses of ill repute could be interesting to consider.:thumbsup:


----------



## budherb (Jun 23, 2017)

Try to work in Fort Mac, you would see it all.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If I was a young guy, quality control positions at houses of ill repute could be interesting to consider.:thumbsup:


Ill repute would be a matter opinion... so you want to work in politics?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Every year that goes by, it never ceases to amaze me how little I know. I only learn by doing so I have to be vigilant about seeking opportunities outside of my comfort zone.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Ill repute would be a matter opinion... so you want to work in politics?


Not exactly the 'ill repute' I had in mind.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I love my career, it's the customers, paperwork and taxes that make it not so enjoyable. Well, that and can lights. I hate installing can lights.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

*Too bad for all you bored kine peoples*

I just loves my job......... Really. 










I am king of me. And it's good to be king.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I just loves my job......... Really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man.... I actually picture you looking like your Avatar..... I'm not sure if I'm relived or disappointed.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I love my career, it's the customers, paperwork and taxes that make it not so enjoyable. Well, that and can lights. I hate installing can lights.


Well then, it's time you start installing the pancake style LEDs.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I gotta _love_ it, been at it too long to _hate _it.....~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input, guys. Your comments have helped me put things into perspective. 

I guess its more the family business bullsh*t that I'm sick of. Irregular pay, no scheduling, no organization. We do a wide variety of work. Heck, I've only done one resi job in the past couple months. I most likely need to switch to a different company, since I dont want to do my own thing yet, and that is going to be ugly.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

For what it's worth, I've known you for a long time and I think you would do just fine out on your own. You'll be able to focus on exactly what you like.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

My dad was part of a family business and as a kid I worked there when we were not in school... So I feel your pain!

Family has a tendency to take advantage of family without realizing or giving it much thought, like with the "Irregular Pay" comment.

Let them know exactly how you want things to change, give them a timeframe to change it, and let them know if they don't then you will be leaving. Whether that is to start your own adventure or to help another EC on theirs, you can't just waste away working for family because they are family.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

..............


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Man.... I actually picture you looking like your Avatar..... I'm not sure if I'm relived or disappointed.


I have to admit that with surfing, paddle boarding, swimming and all I figured he'd have better than that 'chicken' arm.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Thanks for the input, guys. Your comments have helped me put things into perspective.
> 
> I guess its more the family business bullsh*t that I'm sick of. Irregular pay, no scheduling, no organization. We do a wide variety of work. Heck, I've only done one resi job in the past couple months. I most likely need to switch to a different company, since I dont want to do my own thing yet, and that is going to be ugly.


I can sympathize with you wholeheartedly. 

I spent my early years and then some time later in two different family businesses. 

Your presence is a great thing for the business because they trust you far more than an off the street employee but expect more work and effort from you because you are family. A family member can be abused so much more than a stranger.

Along with all that on your end means you may not be paid the same as a 'regular' employee, you may get used a little or a lot more.

ie: we just got this job a few thousand miles away and we want you to go run it, forget about what you have going on personally and your own family obligations you are expected to just go.

It gets old real quick, it made me recall just why I left to begin with. Going back because they made me feel guilty for leaving was a mistake.

In the long haul it could have monetarily beneficial to stay but I am glad I split and went on to do my own thing with no regrets. 

The first shop I went to after treated me 100% better than my family and couldn't understand why I had left them.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I can sympathize with you wholeheartedly.
> 
> I spent my early years and then some time later in two different family businesses.
> 
> ...


This is why I'm suspicious of any company that claims they treat their employees "like family"!

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Going_Commando said:


> Thanks for the input, guys. Your comments have helped me put things into perspective.
> 
> I guess its more the family business bullsh*t that I'm sick of. Irregular pay, no scheduling, no organization. We do a wide variety of work. Heck, I've only done one resi job in the past couple months. I most likely need to switch to a different company, since I dont want to do my own thing yet, and that is going to be ugly.





Switched said:


> My dad was part of a family business and as a kid I worked there when we were not in school... So I feel your pain!
> 
> Family has a tendency to take advantage of family without realizing or giving it much thought, like with the "Irregular Pay" comment.
> 
> Let them know exactly how you want things to change, give them a timeframe to change it, and let them know if they don't then you will be leaving. Whether that is to start your own adventure or to help another EC on theirs, you can't just waste away working for family because they are family.


I have a very good friend that now runs his family's business. It's a franchise and he went to a seminar they provided. They provided it for free because a lot of their franchises go under when they change hands. For purely selfish reasons they wanted to help with the transition. 

Of course having a good reasonable plan is only half the battle in general and double or triple with family. If you expect everyone to hear it makes sense and go along, it's not really that reasonable of an expectation  

My friend stuck it out, put in a few hard years after his father stepped aside and let him call the shots, but now he's made everyone a lot more money. He enjoys the management side of the business, much more than the technical side, and he's made the whole family a lot of money, and everyone still talks to each other, that's a home run. 

Another friend was working in the family business, his father passed and his older brother ran the show. He worked underpaid and sometimes unknowingly uninsured for a few years. He found he was best off being a really valuable employee for a bigger company, he'd have been more responsible than his brother but could never, ever handle the stress. His brother threw a fit at first but eventually found he couldn't really generate the work to pay his brother what he's worth. He now does side work with his brother on the weekends and off season, they're both doing fine. 

Point being even if you do what you can to keep the blowup to a minimum it will probably blow up but in time it will be OK if you do what you have to do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> This is why I'm suspicious of any company that claims they treat their employees "like family"!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


Depends on the family.

The first shop I worked for after leaving my Uncle was owned by his best friend from his youth. They were best men at each others weddings after having served in the Navy together during WWII.

My boss there treated me like a son after a very short time, to the point he made his actual son that was the service manager jealous.

I had keys to the shop, was paid over scale, took my truck home, came in early to get things done so I could leave early to go scuba diving in nice weather. Got all the overtime I desired. 

Could schedule to take off a Friday or Monday to be away on extended weekends. Let me take vacation during the summer, which had only been allowed for management or office staff.

Was allowed to work in the shop on my own projects (cars, etc). I was allowed to work with the guys in the other trades in the business that I liked doing. Was the guy asked to do jobs at the owner's houses, often on the clock if not for cash. Was invited to their vacation homes, invited to parties at their homes with my wife and kids. My kids treated the boss like a granddad and his brother like an Uncle and they reciprocated. 

If my own family treated me like that in their businesses I would have stayed in one.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Nope, I'm trying to get out of the trade. I've done a variety of different types of electrical and liked most of them. My main problem has been the industry. Most people I've worked for have been human garbage bags, and I don't see that changing any time soon. I did plant maintenance for a while too, but I don't like night shifts.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Nope, I'm trying to get out of the trade. I've done a variety of different types of electrical and liked most of them. My main problem has been the industry. Most people I've worked for have been human garbage bags, and I don't see that changing any time soon. I did plant maintenance for a while too, but I don't like night shifts.


I hear dat..:thumbsup:


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I like being an electrician

When I occasionally start liking it a little less, I raise my prices

Then I start liking it a whole lot again:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe as an aside , asking _what else_ one desires to do would be apropos here.

Some of us wear multiple hats , and/or have productive hobbies that we pursue

~CS~


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
That's is a good way of approaching it.


readydave8 said:


> I like being an electrician
> 
> When I occasionally start liking it a little less, I raise my prices
> 
> Then I start liking it a whole lot again:thumbsup:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> Maybe as an aside , asking _what else_ one desires to do would be apropos here.
> 
> Some of us wear multiple hats , and/or have productive hobbies that we pursue
> 
> ~CS~


I find fire amusing


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Thanks for the input, guys. Your comments have helped me put things into perspective.
> 
> I guess its more the family business bullsh*t that I'm sick of. Irregular pay, no scheduling, no organization. We do a wide variety of work. Heck, I've only done one resi job in the past couple months. I most likely need to switch to a different company, since I dont want to do my own thing yet, and that is going to be ugly.


I can relate to this because there is nothing worse than working for a disorganized company. It's probably why I couldn't work for anyone but the top 5% of companies now, since I am highly organized and structured.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Maybe as an aside , asking _what else_ one desires to do would be apropos here.
> 
> Some of us wear multiple hats , and/or have productive hobbies that we pursue
> 
> ~CS~


I tried Free Lance OBGYN - NO GO, tongue got in the way

I wanted to do forestry when I was younger, but seemed most grads in that program went to work for Georgia Pacific.


Thought about photography but just not that dedicated or good.

Teacher

Instead I became a full time A-Hole Dunce


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> I tried Free Lance OBGYN - NO GO, tongue got in the way
> 
> I wanted to do forestry when I was younger, but seemed most grads in that program went to work for Georgia Pacific.
> 
> ...


I too studied gynecology on the home study method, never had the tongue problem thankfully.

Being on a First Aid squad I got enough OB experience in.

Wish I had gone to college for premed and then on to med school. I would still be retired by now but much richer I'm sure.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> I just loves my job......... Really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's that Chevy working out?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> How's that Chevy working out?


Right now it's ok, but I don't think this puny 3/4 is going to pull the long haul like my one ton's all have done. It struggles going up our steep hills. I have put 55 thousand miles on this one so far.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Right now it's ok, but I don't think this puny 3/4 is going to pull the long haul like my one ton's all have done. It struggles going up our steep hills. I have put 55 thousand miles on this one so far.


Small block V8? 

I know what you mean, I have a 4.6L V8 in my E250 and it's grossly under powered. I wish I had gone with the Super Duty.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You guys are silly. I got like 2 liters in my super tiny fuel efficient engine and it still moves my high roof van around just fine.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I like being an electrician.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You guys are silly. I got like 2 liters in my super tiny fuel efficient engine and it still moves my high roof van around just fine.


2 liters? What is it a lawnmower engine?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 2 liters? What is it a lawnmower engine?


At 21.5 MPG I'll allow you people getting 11-13 MPG to make all the jokes you want :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> At 21.5 MPG I'll allow you people getting 11-13 MPG to make all the jokes you want :thumbup:


I only get 11-12 hwy in my Jeep with a 4 litre.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I shouldn't have let the sales guy talk me into getting the four cylinder this time. Does quite well in an empty short body. I have the stretch version and I have to plan getting onto the highway. Its a bit of a dog. Then again the mileage is still pretty good. I think you have to look closely at mileage, how much you drive yearly, the cost of diesel vs gasoline, and the extra upfront cost of that diesel motor to know whether you really are saving that much with the better mileage.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> I shouldn't have let the sales guy talk me into getting the four cylinder this time. Does quite well in an empty short body. I have the stretch version and I have to plan getting onto the highway. Its a bit of a dog.


I have the 144" wheelbase and high roof and I have a good amount of tools and material on it and I have no issue getting on the highway. But I know it's a truck, not a racecar, so I'm really not expecting too much from it.



> Then again the mileage is still pretty good. I think you have to look closely at mileage, how much you drive yearly, the cost of diesel vs gasoline, and the extra upfront cost of that diesel motor to know whether you really are saving that much with the better mileage.


You forgot the big one: maintenance. Diesel maintenance, especially with all the EPA exhaust bullcrap, can REALLY add up.

I love my Sprinter but if I had to do it over I might get the gasoline Transit.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The cat pee stuff hasn't been too big of a deal, since it reminds you anyway, but yes it all adds up. I love mine too, and part of the reason I bought this one is I could take the whole interior and bench seat out of the last one and put it in this one without buying a new set of shelves. That offset the cost a bit. Friend of mine has a gas transit and its nice.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I have the 144" wheelbase and high roof and I have a good amount of tools and material on it and I have no issue getting on the highway. But I know it's a truck, not a racecar, so I'm really not expecting too much from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have 8 of them. Guys love them, except for driving them in the snow. They say they are not as good as the Chevy cutaway 10ft boxes. Ordering two more, but this time going for the extended ones for the plumbing dept. Around 15 MPG loaded which is better then the 8-10 on the Chevys.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> The cat pee stuff hasn't been too big of a deal, since it reminds you anyway, but yes it all adds up. I love mine too, and part of the reason I bought this one is I could take the whole interior and bench seat out of the last one and put it in this one without buying a new set of shelves. That offset the cost a bit. Friend of mine has a gas transit and its nice.


I'm not talking about having to fill up the DEF fluid, I am talking about the issues that are known to happen and require thousands of dollars to fix. The exhaust system that the EPA requires is incredibly complicated and expensive, and that is in addition to the normal expense associated with diesel engines. So maintenance might add up to more than the savings on fuel.

As for the van itself, I paid $42K out the door with 7% sales tax and all the other fees they add on. That's not too bad for the options I got with it, so the initial cost isn't to bad compared to other vans.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> At 21.5 MPG I'll allow you people getting 11-13 MPG to make all the jokes you want :thumbup:


The mileage is great but would be much better without the emissions control. Actually, the emissions control is detrimental to the engines and will likely send them to an early death. 

Gas engines are now making a comeback in off road equipment (chippers, bobcats, etc) because of tier 4 nonsense. 

This video is about the highly problematic Ford Powerstroke 6.4 diesel, but it shows what happens with a clogged DPF and is still relevant.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> We have 8 of them. Guys love them, except for driving them in the snow. They say they are not as good as the Chevy cutaway 10ft boxes. Ordering two more, but this time going for the extended ones for the plumbing dept. Around 15 MPG loaded which is better then the 8-10 on the Chevys.



Personally I'd rather have the old school cutaways than the new Transits just for durability reasons alone. I'm really curious to see how the Transits will hold up long term. I've had opportunity to use a new Transit and they are miles ahead as far as driveability, but they feel cheap and look cheap to me.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Personally I'd rather have the old school cutaways than the new Transits just for durability reasons alone. I'm really curious to see how the Transits will hold up long term. I've had opportunity to use a new Transit and they are miles ahead as far as driveability, but they feel cheap and look cheap to me.


How true!:thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> Personally I'd rather have the old school cutaways than the new Transits just for durability reasons alone. I'm really curious to see how the Transits will hold up long term. I've had opportunity to use a new Transit and they are miles ahead as far as driveability, but they feel cheap and look cheap to me.


To be honest, I have the exact same concerns about their durability. 

I still have 4 or 5 of the cutaways left all coming up on 200k. The cab and chassis have held up great. All the hardware, wheelwells, and bumpers on the Baybridge bodies are rotting away and the see through roofs are leaking, but we probably could have done a better job maintaining them.

Anyway, we'll see how the Fords hold up.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> To be honest, I have the exact same concerns about their durability.
> 
> I still have 4 or 5 of the cutaways left all coming up on 200k. The cab and chassis have held up great. All the hardware, wheelwells, and bumpers on the Baybridge bodies are rotting away and the see through roofs are leaking, but we probably could have done a better job maintaining them.
> 
> Anyway, we'll see how the Fords hold up.


Did you look into replacing them with a new cutaway?

To add to my earlier comment, nobody is going to convince me a 3.7L V6 engine is going to last long in a heavy duty truck. I don't care about advancements in electronics and metallurgy, physics is physics and pushing a small displacement engine hard is going to destroy it eventually.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

My sprinter would smell of exhaust when sitting still at a light and some portion of the exhaust cracked. Covered under warranty. The last one didn't have the DEF, and was more powerful with the six cylinder. The problem it has was rust. Something the sales guy said they had under control. It's due to be detailed again and waxed.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

MTW said:


> Did you look into replacing them with a new cutaway?
> 
> To add to my earlier comment, nobody is going to convince me a 3.7L V6 engine is going to last long in a heavy duty truck. I don't care about advancements in electronics and metallurgy, physics is physics and pushing a small displacement engine hard is going to destroy it eventually.



The 3.5L ecoboost is putting out more horsepower and torque than my Chevy 6.0L gasser, which I love and have been very happy with. 

Besides the V6 and little tiny wheels that make the Transit look like a stiff breeze would blow it over, the one thing that really has me questioning the design is the fact it's a unibody. 

Not having continuous frame rails just doesn't sit right with me, and not entirely from a strength perspective but what happens with rust. Around me they started using the awful brine for snow and ice storms that has been wreaking nothing but rust and corrosion issues. 

Maybe the metallurgy and coatings have come a long way, but I was unfortunate enough to get bit by the MOPAR bug as a teen and they were all unibody and once the rust set in it would almost make a car un-salvageable.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drewsserviceco said:


> The 3.5L ecoboost is putting out more horsepower and torque than my Chevy 6.0L gasser, which I love and have been very happy with.


Sure, add induction to any engine and the horsepower/displacement ratio goes up. But which engine do you think will be more durable and trouble free long term? My bet is on the old school V8's. 



> Besides the V6 and little tiny wheels that make the Transit look like a stiff breeze would blow it over, the one thing that really has me questioning the design is the fact it's a unibody.
> 
> Not having continuous frame rails just doesn't sit right with me, and not entirely from a strength perspective but what happens with rust. Around me they started using the awful brine for snow and ice storms that has been wreaking nothing but rust and corrosion issues.
> 
> Maybe the metallurgy and coatings have come a long way, but I was unfortunate enough to get bit by the MOPAR bug as a teen and they were all unibody and once the rust set in it would almost make a car un-salvageable.


Yes, the small tires look like a joke to me as well. 

There was some pics on a forum from years ago (it might have been this one, don't recall) of how easily the springs bent and hit the bump stops on the new Transit, whereas the old vans didn't deflect at all with the same weight on them.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I drove a cutaway one ton for about five weeks and it blew around in the wind too. Too soon to say whether the small motors will last or not. These cutaways seemed to be pretty durable, though the vans were more comfortable to drive. If I didn't need to be able to carry the kids from time to time, I'd get a massive box truck with the tool boxes, maybe with a lift gate.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What do you guys have on the back of the cutaway's? Just a box or one of those utility jobs with all the cabinets?


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Currently for sale to fund the Transit I want.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It's nice being able to carry everything. If your doing service, it's tough on city streets and narrow driveways. Gas mileage is terrible. Always a trade off.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

The world needs ditch diggers.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you can dig a ditch, you'll never be hungry.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I can imagine that's tough to get around the streets of Philly.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> The world needs ditch diggers.


I thought you were dead? :blink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> I can imagine that's tough to get around the streets of Philly.


Not as tough as walking after dark is...


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I avoid Philly and stick to the burbs. There are some towns with the narrow streets with twins/row homes and no driveways, but can still be sort of managed (usually has to be a good customer or really good referral). That beast is certainly more at home in the single family developments with nice driveways. 

Part of the reason for changing to a Transit is I've been streamlining my operation and also the type of work I've been doing.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drewsserviceco said:


> Part of the reason for changing to a Transit is I've been streamlining my operation and also the type of work I've been doing.


A tall roof van is a pleasure to work out of.

And you have the option of installing shelving all the way down both sides like a box truck. The shelving will cover the side door if you do that, but that also makes the stuff on that shelf accessible from outside.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm about ready to ditch the jet rack because I keep bashing my head on the ladder.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> I'm about ready to ditch the jet rack because I keep bashing my head on the ladder.


I would never use one of those. Vans already have issues with height, why make it worse? IMO, those are only good for vans you would never get into.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

HackWork said:


> What do you guys have on the back of the cutaway's? Just a box or one of those utility jobs with all the cabinets?


KUV! see avatar

10.6 mpg, but I keep enough inventory on truck so as to rarely make supply run trips on normal days

10' stick of conduit fits inside

being 5'6" I can stand up inside


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It was an organizational thing that I was trying but kills the headroom the tall roof offers. Bashed my head so many times.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> Did you look into replacing them with a new cutaway?


Sure, I've had them (20+) since the late 90's. 
Fuel milage and lead time getting them were the major reasons I decided to try the Fords.



MTW said:


> To add to my earlier comment, nobody is going to convince me a 3.7L V6 engine is going to last long in a heavy duty truck. I don't care about advancements in electronics and metallurgy, physics is physics and pushing a small displacement engine hard is going to destroy it eventually.


If your right about this then fuel milage and availability aren't going to pay off. We shall see, I hope they hold up. Like Hack alluded to in another thread about inventory, we did take a lot of inventory off the trucks because it waen't turning. So the trucks are lighter.

Time will tell...I'll keep everyone in the loop.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

HackWork said:


> A tall roof van is a pleasure to work out of.
> 
> 
> 
> And you have the option of installing shelving all the way down both sides like a box truck. The shelving will cover the side door if you do that, but that also makes the stuff on that shelf accessible from outside.



Oh, the hours spent daydreaming about the shelving buildout....

I think I have it mostly figured out how I want it, the real test will be executing it. Only problem is, it's all in my head and other than a very rough sketch that will be for inspiration purposes only since I can't efficiently draw to scale, there is nothing on paper.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There's not enough van/truck shelving picks like there used to be in the old days.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

We used a company called Industrial Ladder in Teterboro that outfitted our Transits with Adrialn Steel shelving, bulk head, pull down ladder rack, 24 ft. Werner extention ladder, emergency road kit (triangles), first aid kit, wire reels, composite floor and probably a small item or two I'm missing. 

They were a very disorganized, hard to do business with company so we switched to an outfit up in Poughkeepsie thats also an Adrian dealer.

I think fully outfitted it came in around $5,500. Then I think the wrap is another 3k.

I'm on vacation in LBI so I don't have access to the equipment lists or prices. When I get back I can get a little more granular with the information if anyone is interested.

Maybe some pictures too if anyone's interested.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> We used a company called Industrial Ladder in Teterboro that outfitted our Transits with Adrialn Steel shelving, bulk head, pull down ladder rack, 24 ft. Werner extention ladder, emergency road kit (triangles), first aid kit, wire reels, composite floor and probably a small item or two I'm missing.
> 
> They were a very disorganized, hard to do business with company so we switched to an outfit up in Poughkeepsie thats also an Adrian dealer.



I go to Industrial Ladder for my ladders, their prices are awesome. But they don't come across as much of a truck/van upfitter so your experience makes sense. 

The shame of it is that you went all the way to Teterboro yet you didn't go to American Van. It's right across route 46 from the airport. American Van is awesome and you're lucky enough to be close enough to one of their two shops. Most people have to order their products and ship it around the country.

American Van shelving is very silimar to Adrian Steel, but it's much less money. Their products are very innovative, they are constantly making changes to fit the different high roof vans, etc.

I paid around $2,000 in total and 3 years later I am still very happy with it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I go to Industrial Ladder for my ladders, their prices are awesome. But they don't come across as much of a truck/van upfitter so your experience makes sense.
> 
> The shame of it is that you went all the way to Teterboro yet you didn't go to American Van. It's right across route 46 from the airport. American Van is awesome and you're lucky enough to be close enough to one of their two shops. Most people have to order their products and ship it around the country.
> 
> ...



I wasn't aware they had more than a warehouse up there, always dealt with Lakewood for purchases.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I believe the type of work we do is very interesting and always offers new challenges. I hired a nephew of a customer that had been laid off and was explaining what we do and trying to show him about testing transformers and get him up to speed regarding installation, troubleshooting and testing of GFPE systems.

His response was (almost verbatim) I could give a f*ck less about this sh*t you call work, I want to pull MC, and install 2x4 layins, receptacles, and switches and go home with never having to work OT so I can drink my beer.

Needless to say, he did not last long.

One day he was driving home with an apprentice and he and the apprentice got into a heated argument (Jim the Electrician? was all of 5'5" 125LBs). The apprentice (6', 240lbs) threatened to kick his ass. Jim said let's do this and pulled off the road, the apprentice gets out and Jim drives off leaving the apprentice on the side of the road. I laughed by ass off.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

When I was a kid and told my mother I wanted to become an electrician she told me she would rather have me in a career that didn't depend on working with my hands in a physically demanding field like all my Uncles.

She told me in 7th grade knowing I liked working with my hands she would pay the full expense of college and grad school if I would become a dentist.

Needless to say I paid for every school after high school until employers started picking up the tab long after that point.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> I believe the type of work we do is very interesting and always offers new challenges. I hired a nephew of a customer that had been laid off and was explaining what we do and trying to show him about testing transformers and get him up to speed regarding installation, troubleshooting and testing of GFPE systems.
> 
> His response was (almost verbatim) I could give a f*ck less about this sh*t you call work, I want to pull MC, and install 2x4 layins, receptacles, and switches and go home with never having to work OT so I can drink my beer.
> 
> ...


The '_nephew_' was the electrician?


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

When I get back I can get a little more granular with the information if anyone is interested.

Maybe some pictures too if anyone's interested.[/QUOTE]


Definitely interested in the lists and pics. 

I've come to the conclusion that I will be making most of my own shelving. 

I'm a big fan of American Van and their products. I like a couple things but the actual shelving isn't very useful for me, well built, just won't accommodate what I want to do. 

I'll be making a hybrid of what Hackney offers in their service bodies and what Ron Paulk has built for himself and now there's such a thing as ultralight plywood, things get interesting. 

Although a carpenter by trade, Ron has a bunch of videos on YouTube for anyone so inclined to check them out.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> When I was a kid and told my mother I wanted to become an electrician she told me she would rather have me in a career that didn't depend on working with my hands in a physically demanding field like all my Uncles.
> 
> She told me in 7th grade knowing I liked working with my hands she would pay the full expense of college and grad school if I would become a dentist.
> 
> Needless to say I paid for every school after high school until employers started picking up the tab long after that point.


 That's what you get for not listening to your mother!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Getting back to the OP after several pages of truck talk, I think the take home lesson is nobody actually like being an electrician, but it's a good way to support your truck hobby.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Getting back to the OP after several pages of truck talk, I think the take home lesson is nobody actually like being an electrician, but it's a good way to support your truck hobby.


I chuckled a bit.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

splatz said:


> Getting back to the OP after several pages of truck talk, I think the take home lesson is nobody actually like being an electrician, but it's a good way to support your truck hobby.


For me, it's a tool hobby. :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> For me, it's a tool hobby. :thumbsup:


I was all into tool bags until I got a van. Now I got a $15 Husky bag and a $4 Husky tray.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> I was all into tool bags until I got a van. Now I got a $15 Husky bag and a $4 Husky tray.


99cents likes his tools like he likes his women: Husky.



P.S.: AIDS


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I was all into tool bags until I got a van. Now I got a $15 Husky bag and a $4 Husky tray.


I've been like that forever, I could never justify spending $200 on a Veto. :no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> That's what you get for not listening to your mother!


While the idea of drilling teeth can be enticing overall I'm not big on teeth or foul breath.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> 99cents likes his tools like he likes his women: Husky.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: AIDS


Husky can be good.

I've dated a couple tiny girls I was afraid could break too easily.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The '_nephew_' was the electrician?


yes, mmmmmmmm


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> yes, mmmmmmmm


I see, so he wasn't completely stupid.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Figures my thread turns into a truck thread. Here's a gratuitous picture of why I'll never be a carpenter:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Figures my thread turns into a truck thread. Here's a gratuitous picture of why I'll never be a carpenter:


That truck is making my OCD go into over drive.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Figures my thread turns into a truck thread. Here's a gratuitous picture of why I'll never be a carpenter:


Or much of a housekeeper!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> That truck is making my OCD go into over drive.


We could be good friends!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

You OCD people are weird.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> You OCD people are weird.


Yeah, why would we want to easily be able to move thru our work van and find exactly what we need without digging??? :thumbup:


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Nope, I'm trying to get out of the trade. I've done a variety of different types of electrical and liked most of them. My main problem has been the industry. Most people I've worked for have been human garbage bags, and I don't see that changing any time soon. I did plant maintenance for a while too, but I don't like night shifts.


It seems like it is a race to the bottom with every contractor around here and that is the problem. Craftsmanship is nonexistent, code compliance is just a suggestion, and they do not treat their guys in the field well, especially compared to the people in the office.


----------



## Paul353 (Nov 18, 2012)

My belief is, if you leave your career path up to another person or a company, you'll eventually get bored. I say, take ownership of your career and take it in the directions you want it to go. Don't know which way to go? Pick something at random; if it doesn't work out, you can always backtrack and try a different direction.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> While the idea of drilling teeth can be enticing overall I'm not big on teeth or foul breath.


HEY! I thought we were friends?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

kg7879 said:


> It seems like it is a race to the bottom with every contractor around here and that is the problem. Craftsmanship is nonexistent, code compliance is just a suggestion, and they do not treat their guys in the field well, especially compared to the people in the office.


That's looking the same here. I bid a few different model homes for 
a resi builder and was told I was in the neighborhood of $2,500.00
to high on each one.

I asked if I could walk into one of his model homes that were sitting
unoccupied. He obliged.

I could not believe the BS hack job I seen from the electrician 
wiring his houses...I should have taken pictures & posted them here.

I just told the guy , if he was okay with the lack of workmanship
that (and code violations up the ying yang...I can't even guess how 
they get thru inspections) then there was no way I would try to 
compete with it. 

Note: Some of those violations were potential wrongful death suits 
starting with inadequate and incorrect placement of smoke detection
per NFPA 2013 edition. (You would be amazed at how many people 
are unaware of this manual in the trades out here).


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Paul353 said:


> My belief is, if you leave your career path up to another person or a company, you'll eventually get bored. I say, take ownership of your career and take it in the directions you want it to go. Don't know which way to go? Pick something at random; if it doesn't work out, you can always backtrack and try a different direction.



As long as you are young enough to go through several 'learning' cycles that's fine advice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> HEY! I thought we were friends?


We are, you wouldn't be on my tooth drilling list.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> We are, you wouldn't be on my tooth drilling list.


The dude gets floss for Christmas.

It's still not enough.


----------



## Paul353 (Nov 18, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> As long as you are young enough to go through several 'learning' cycles that's fine advice.


Never too old to learn.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Paul353 said:


> Never too old to learn.


No but you sure as hell can be too old to start over from scratch!


----------

